# ick! ive got ich!



## jellyfishgrl (Mar 13, 2012)

Hiii i recently bought a new pink kissing gourami that i added to my 40 gallon tank. He now lives with 2 blue gouramis 2 balloon mollies and 3 cory cats and they all get along very well. About 4 days ago he started getting the salted look and i knew he had ich. So i upped the tank temp to the 80s and added a salt packet. The fish hasnt showed any of the ich behavior like flashing or hanging by the heater so im hoping hes getting better? will my other fish get ich while im trying to treat the tank?


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

It is possible, but unlikely if you are treating for it as you will kill the disease with the higher temp and salt, but it is possible.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Keep the temps up in the mid 80's and replace the salt with water changes, make sure it's teh appropriate dosage though as you only need to replace the same amount you took out. You should notice the ich spots dissapear in a few days, and be in the clear in a week.


----------



## LaurenK (Mar 18, 2012)

Also, to avoid getting ich in your tank with other fish, you can always set up a quarantine tank. Any fish that you buy let them hang out in there for around 4 weeks before adding them to your main tanks. That way you only have to worry about one fish instead of a whole tank full of fish getting it. Just a suggestion though. Everything that you're doing sounds great! Good luck and I hope it clears up soon.


----------



## jacksonofikonic (Mar 26, 2012)

Summer said:


> Keep the temps up in the mid 80's and replace the salt with water changes, make sure it's teh appropriate dosage though as you only need to replace the same amount you took out. You should notice the ich spots dissapear in a few days, and be in the clear in a week.


I followed this method after my mother inlaw called me and told me she had it. I did lower the water level though to get more disturbance on the surface because of higher temp. Around the 8th day it was clear. I did it this way cause I'm not a fan of using chemicals in my tanks.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't use salt as I find it one tough chemical to get out of my system after. I like a lot of rainforest fish, and to them, salt is as uncommon a chemical as methelyne blue. And methelyne blue is so much easier to remove when you want to get back to a working tank, with a minimum of stress for the fish. Moving from salted water to softer water is hard on fish, as salt affects the osmotic balance in a fish. It's not great for their kidneys.


----------

